# What I would like to see in 1/350 scale



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

This thread got me thinking...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=267546

Rather than have a wish list thread that had a few scales that can wander and get confusing, why not devote a single thread to a single scale.
I'll start with 1/350. Others can start other scales/threads if they like.

1/350: USS Lexington (or any other angled deck Essex).
1/350: 80' Elco PT boat. (I like trumpeters 1/350 E-boat and packaging).

1/350: Saturn V with crawler and launch tower.
1/350: Space shuttle stack on crawler.

1/350: B-52, B-2, B-1B, C-5A, C-117, B-17, B-29, ABL, Airforce One. Basically any aircraft size up nice in this scale.

1/350: Hindenburg.

1/350: USS Enterprise (Star Trek TOS)
1/350: Klingon D-7 (Star Trek TOS)
1/350: Romulan BOP (Star Trek TOS)
1/350: Klingon K'Tinga (Star Trek: TMP)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Add...

1/350: EDF Andromeda (starblazers)
1/350: Desslok's cruiser (starblazers 2nd season).
1/350: EDF Battleship (2nd season)


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Reliant, Excelsior, Grissom, KTinga. 
I suppose Regula 1 would be a tad large at 350.


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Add an Enterprise " E " for me .

GK


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

gkscalemodels said:


> Add an Enterprise " E " for me .
> 
> GK


You must be new here. 

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/350enterprises.jpg
(edited to link to avoid screen stretching)

Now, how much do you think that kit would cost, and what styrene model company would think it practical to make?
(Yeah, we've, uh, talked about this before here)


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello ,

I was here about a decade ago and just recently re-intered this website . You may wish to check me out in the " new members " area of this website .

To answer your question specifically , any styrene model company in the world who would think that there was a profit to be made on such an item after all the costs were factored into the equation . This world runs on capitalism , and if there is a demand for such an item to be produced , and a profit can be made from producing it , it will then be made . If there are enough people out there who would want such a kit/item , someone/company/corporation will produce it .

As for exact cost/price of an individual unit , the kit company would determine that .

GK


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

gkscalemodels said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I was here about a decade ago and just recently re-intered this website . You may wish to check me out in the " new members " area of this website .
> 
> ...


I agree with JohnP, its pretty obvious from the diagram and with talking to some of the manufacturers that a kit like this would never happen.

I'd also go so far as to bet $1,000.00 dollars that a 1/350 Excelsior or 'B' wouldn't happen in that scale.
Let me specify - in injection styrene.

While a 1/350 TOS Enterprise has been said to be in the works, I believe thats about as far as the 1/350 line will go.

So I'd be willing to bet $100.00 on each of the D-7, K'tinga, and Romulan BOP not happening in 1/350 even though they are on my wishlist.

John, I wish you'd make the note on the 'D' that that is the size of the studio 'D'. So for what its worth, there is one 1/350 scale 'D' out there and if your the owner, you have the added pleasure of your model being 'screen used'.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

One of my big wants in 1/350 was a Liberty Ship, and Trumpeter came through for me :thumbsup: I would love to see some more support ships like the box scale ones Revell used to put out - A seaplane tender, hospital ship, etc. 

I'd also like to see some more big ships - A tanker and a cruise ship come to mind. Has there been a 1/350 Titanic? I've seen one in 1/400...


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Well , ClubTepes , everyone is entitled to their own opinion . I would just remind you that only a few years ago , at least two styrene plastic model companies produced several WWII German railroad guns AND gigantic tracked self propelled guns and mortars in ( 1/35 ) scale which when built and displayed , take up whole dining room tables , and are/were priced at over $700.00 USD a pop . 

Again , if a kit company smells money in the making of ANY model kit , they will produce it . It is the nature of the beast . From their end , it's all about money ; profit . That's why they are in business .

GK


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

gkscalemodels said:


> Well , ClubTepes , everyone is entitled to their own opinion . I would just remind you that only a few years ago , at least two styrene plastic model companies produced several WWII German railroad guns AND gigantic tracked self propelled guns and mortars in ( 1/35 ) scale which when built and displayed , take up whole dining room tables , and are/were priced at over $700.00 USD a pop .
> 
> Again , if a kit company smells money in the making of ANY model kit , they will produce it . It is the nature of the beast . From their end , it's all about money ; profit . That's why they are in business .
> 
> GK


The other side of this equation: Who could truly deal with a six foot long model? That Enterprise has gotta be ~30 cubic feet + display hardware! Sure, there will be the few out there that would go for it, but that is why the garage kit niche exists.

No, in this full equation, there is no profit to be made on that example at that scale for 'real' model companies. The military model example is another beast entirely. Sci-fi simply doesn't have the market share military has.

PL's Refit was a godsend out of nowhere. Excelsior would be a dream at that size, but I hold out no hope PL would build it. Given that the Refit now goes for ~$80, I would easily pay $200 for Excelsior. Probly even two of them! 

That PL has a three foot model ballparks their commitment though. I therefore think other Trek, injection molded, at that size is realistic. Reliant, Grissom, D-7's even a BoP. Excelsior pushes that limit probably beyond the stretching point. 

But, one can get the D-7, KTinga and BoP at that scale right now the appropriate Gk'er if one wants to. Reliant was almost around, but was shut down last year by a C&D order -making that a likely release at some point. There has been talk of a gk Excelsior, but it seems long off, but has not been publicly shut down by a c$d yet that I've heard.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Metzner talked about this back in the Polar Lights (pre-closing) days. He said a 1/350 Excelsior MIGHT be an outside possibility, because the individual components (saucer, engines, hull) were each smaller than 24", which is the upper limit of mold-block size their people in China are capable of using. Anything bigger is cost-prohibitive to make, would require finding specialty place to have the tooling made and parts molded, and would result in a model kit so expensive they'd have no hope of selling more than a few.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Someone makes a PT boat IIRC. You won't see non carrier type planes in 1/350 as there is zero demand. If you are willing to settle for close, you can get a lot of stuff in 1/385 Wargame scale... 

24" molding is not the top size limit, although I notice both PL and Moebius use somewhat crude molding techniques compared to the big boys like Tamiya, Hasegawa, and even Revell Germany.


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

1/350: Hindenburg. would be great kit to build.
I would not mind having it next to my Titanic, and my Enterprise 1701A and NX-01. 

It is always fun to put a group of models of the same scale on a table and get an overall 
picture as to how they would look and fit in the same scale space.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

good idea Club, good thread!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

All this stuff in 1/350 scale. Do you guys have any place to put it once everything was all together? 3 or 4 Enterprise kits in this scale and pretty soon, you don't have a basement.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

MadCap Romanian said:


> All this stuff in 1/350 scale. Do you guys have any place to put it once everything was all together? 3 or 4 Enterprise kits in this scale and pretty soon, you don't have a basement.


At that point, it's time to build a Tardis. :wave:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Or buy a football field!

I'd like to see Deep Space 9 in 1/350th with 6 ships docked on it!


----------

